# mal wieder Trial im TV ....



## frufoor (30. November 2003)

Moin Moin

So mal ein kleiner Sendetipp für alle aus Baden-Württemberg.

Heute früh kam auf BTV4U in der Sendung Freestyle-TV ne halbe Stunde lang Bike-Trial.
Wenn ich das auf der Homepage mit den Sendezeiten richtig verstehe, gibt es heute Mittag nochmal die Chance die Sendung anzuschauen.... 
näheres unter http://www.freestyle-tv.de 

So grob zur Sendung:
kurzes Movie mit Paolo und Victor Marques in Augsburg-City.
Und danach gute 15min Hans "No Way" Rey.


Alslo denn,
viel Spaß beim schauen....  

greets
-frufoor-


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. November 2003)

was isn btv4u????? soll das ein tv sender sein....kannste dat irgendwie digital aufnehmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (30. November 2003)

ich will das auch guckn, gibbet aber irgendwie net bei uns


----------



## tobsen (30. November 2003)

hm, die namen beeidrucken mich jetz nich so, irgendwie so oldschool


----------



## mrt (30. November 2003)

wann kommt denn freestyle immer?
wär echt ne Sendung für mich, mach nämlich eigentlich alles.
MRT.


----------



## City Driver (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich habs gesehn. Hab aber leider nur den Teil mit Hans Rey gesehn.


----------



## Duron1233 (7. Dezember 2003)

Ha,
ich habs gesehen die zwei Typen sin genz schön abgegangen! Der Sender heißt bei uns in Augsburg, Augsburg TV. Der Teil mitm Hans Rey war au ned schlecht. Des warn doch Ausschnitte aus ner DVD glaub ich.

Gruß, 
Duron


----------



## Markes (8. Dezember 2003)

in der sendung kommt ziemlich oft was über Trial und MTB allgemein! hab jetzt glaub ich schon 4 oder 5 mal welche trial fahren sehen!


----------



## frufoor (9. Dezember 2003)

also am sonntag kam auch wieder was...
auch wieder mit dem hansi....


----------



## dirtjumperaugsb (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Duron1233 _
> *Ha,
> ich habs gesehen die zwei Typen sin genz schön abgegangen! Der Sender heißt bei uns in Augsburg, Augsburg TV. Der Teil mitm Hans Rey war au ned schlecht. Des warn doch Ausschnitte aus ner DVD glaub ich.
> 
> ...



hi hast du das zufällig aufgenommen ?
fährst du auch trial?


----------



## Duron1233 (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dirtjumperaugsb,
ich habs leider ned aufgenommen. Wollts aufnehmen hat aber ned geklappt (wenn man sich einmal auf seinen computer verlässt  ). Ich fahr halt n bisschen Trial. Mit nem normalem MTB kann man ja ned so viel machen.

Gruß,
Duron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (3. Februar 2004)

ui hab eben bissl rtl aktuell geschaut und da kam so ein bericht übers wetter.
und dann am schluss des bericht kams. 
da war der bene in seinem koxxhemd und hat ne kante mim treter bezwungen.
hats nochjemand gesehen?

war wieder nen schritt richtung öffentlichkeit


----------



## biketrialer (4. Februar 2004)

stichwort ganzkörperenthaarung


----------



## tommytrialer (4. Februar 2004)




----------



## aramis (4. Februar 2004)

Toto spielt wahrscheinlich darauf an, dass sich der Bene immer fein den Sack rasiert. So verstehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Toto spielt wahrscheinlich darauf an, dass sich der Bene immer fein den Sack rasiert. So verstehe ich das jedenfalls.


nein falsch, ALES außer Augenbrauen!! (ich kanns zwar net bezeugen, aber ich glaubs)


----------



## aramis (4. Februar 2004)

Na, das schließt doch den Sack mit ein! 

(Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich irre...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (4. Februar 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ui hab eben bissl rtl aktuell geschaut und da kam so ein bericht übers wetter.
> und dann am schluss des bericht kams.
> da war der bene in seinem koxxhemd und hat ne kante mim treter bezwungen.
> hats nochjemand gesehen?
> ...




hi
ich bin zwar eher selten im trialforum, aber als ich den ausschnitt bei rtl gesehen hab, musste ich sofort an euch denken


----------

